# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  What do ye think of this song?

## ShaneB

This is a song by a band called Pendulum..the song is called Crush..what do ye think of it??   ::

----------


## Marcus

> What do ye think of this song?

 Ye - это стилизация под старину?

----------


## translationsnmru

> Ye - это стилизация под старину?

 ShaneB, вероятно, из Ирландии. В Ирландии ye - это  множественное число от you. Ну, может быть, не во всей Ирландии, но, по крайней мере, многие ирландцы делают различие между ye и you.

----------


## chaika

а в Шотландии. А в Англии? Но вообще тред надо полностью удалить -- ничего здесь об изучении русского языка.

----------


## Marcus

В принципе, ye и you соотносились как I и me. Потом объектная форма вытеснила именительный падеж.

----------

